# Walton's Crown Imperial



## gwnguy (Aug 24, 2007)

I had a version of Crown Imperial several years ago that I have misplaced. I've tried finding the same version, but after three blind buys from Amazon, it seems I can't find the right one. The 3 from Amazon are Telarc- Andre Previn and the Royal Philharmonic, EMI Sir Charles Groves and the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic and Wind Band Classics Monumental Works for Winds with the United States Marine Band. 

The version that I'm looking for is a much more booming piece than these 3, with what seems like cannon explosions instead of drum hits. I imagine it's pretty loud for most folks, but it's found a soft spot in my heart, and I'ld really like to find that version again.

Can anybody offer some help? thanks

gwnguy


----------



## jives11 (Jun 20, 2010)

Probably rather late for you, but the Frederick Fennel / Cleveland Wind Ensemble version is very fine, and the Mercury recording is old but first rate. The Bass drum could be mistaken for a canon, it's that good. It's the version I listen to


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I really like the version for organ. Saw it about 20 years ago live & the main theme has still stuck in my mind. This is one of his best works, no doubt...


----------



## TWhite (Feb 23, 2010)

jives11 said:


> Probably rather late for you, but the Frederick Fennel / Cleveland Wind Ensemble version is very fine, and the Mercury recording is old but first rate. The Bass drum could be mistaken for a canon, it's that good. It's the version I listen to


There's also a remarkable recording with Fenell and the Eastman/Rochester Wind Ensemble on an older Mercury recording called "British Band Classics" that is quite extraordinary. It's the first recording I ever heard of the work, and still remains the one that sets the standard for later recordings of it, at least IMO. It sounds as if Fenell was conducting while grinning at the percussion section (especially tympani) and gesturing--"More. MORE!"

I think "Crown Imperial" is a stunning work. And the recording, even with older sonics, just knocks me out of my seat.

Tom


----------



## jives11 (Jun 20, 2010)

Sorry - yes that's the one http://www.amazon.co.uk/British-American-Band-Classics-Fennell/dp/B0000057KR/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1277788024&sr=8-1 Not sure why I thought it was Cleveland Wind Ensemble. It also has the piece Hammersmith by Holst, which is completely different type of music, but gradually grows on you with repeated listening.

Fennell also conducted this recording in the same series, of Holst and Vaughan Williams http://www.amazon.co.uk/Holst-Vaughan-Williams-Toccata-Marziale/dp/B00000IIX5/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1277788134&sr=1-4, which includes the Suite in E, which is another favourite from this type of repertoire


----------



## TWhite (Feb 23, 2010)

jives11 said:


> Sorry - yes that's the one http://www.amazon.co.uk/British-American-Band-Classics-Fennell/dp/B0000057KR/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1277788024&sr=8-1 Not sure why I thought it was Cleveland Wind Ensemble. It also has the piece Hammersmith by Holst, which is completely different type of music, but gradually grows on you with repeated listening.
> 
> Fennell also conducted this recording in the same series, of Holst and Vaughan Williams http://www.amazon.co.uk/Holst-Vaughan-Williams-Toccata-Marziale/dp/B00000IIX5/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1277788134&sr=1-4, which includes the Suite in E, which is another favourite from this type of repertoire


jives11:

Mercury originally released these works on two separate LP's way back when--mid to late 'fifties, as I remember--entitled "British Band Classics" Vols 1-2. The first contained the Holst and Vaughn-Williams band suites, and the second contained "Crown Imperial" with several other works, including Holst's "Hammersmnith." I remember buying them in college and enjoying them very much. I was not a wind player (I was a piano major), but many of my close friends were, and the two albums got a pretty good work-out on my portable stereo player in my dorm room, LOL!

Some years later, when the Mercury Classics were re-issued on CD, both albums were combined on one disc. I happened to pick it up at Tower Records in San Francisco, a number of years ago. It still gets some pretty fair listening on my home system.

Tom


----------

